# Questions for people who use cast nets



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Who on here routinely throws a cast net? My questions are what type of areas do you choose to go? Pier, bridge, beach, sandy bottom or grass flats? Also what type of fish do you target? Where's a good place to catch shrimp? I see on the regs that pompano can be taken with a cast net. Is catching them in this way common? I assume using one on the beach is okay right, even at night? I have a 5ft and a 8ft 3/4in mesh net. The 5ft net I can cast well but am still having some difficulty with the 8ft one. It's a work in progress. Any advice or past experiences are greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I usually throw a five foot bait bet because i can cast it further than an eight foot net. I usually pick my bait up in either bayou chico or texar on sandy ir muddy bottom. Most of the time i take my jon boat out to get them but wading is also effective.i also get bait off of bob sijes bridge.most of the time i catch menhaden but sometimes i gi go for finger mullet and bull minnows. I know there is some shrimp in bayou chico but i personally wouldnt use them, they are small and kind of off looking.
them. If you cant throw the eight foot well keep practicing ir change your technique. I have caught a few pomps in a cast net but they were small and not common to catch.hope this answers some if your questions


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks SY! I'll keep trying with the 8ft one. Lived on Bayou Chico for over 30yrs so I won't be going there for shrimp or anything else anytime soon. That place is to me just a reminder of the old hard head cat that nailed my thumb down to the bone when I was a kid. I am curious as to the legality of casting off of bridges like Bob Sikes. Seems like I can remember someone saying something about it not being legal and being fined but I'm not sure. I basically want to use them to catch maybe Pompano, mullet, and shrimp to eat. On occasion I'll use them for bait and have caught a few shrimp at Bob Sikes at the parking area but they were really small. Should I avoid the grass beds there which are very thick? I'm kind of afraid I'd get snagged up so I haven't tried. I'll mostly be using them from a bank at night so wading is not even a thought :no:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i throw one all the time for mullet. ive caught all kinds of fish in it but nothing with any consistancy except mullet and baitfish. i like to go when its cloudy so they fish dont see the net coming as much. i go on hwy 90 going into pace on the south side of the road at the last bridge and south side of 98 anywhere in gulf breeze and navarre. i personally like to wade.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a 10' bag net and wade in shallows near shore. I Fish for mullet with pretty good success but from time to time will catch Redfish, Black Drum, Sheepshead and Specs, mostly Mullet though. Went last night at Floridatown but only caught Menhadden and Pinfish. Spent all my time cleaning out my net. It gets like that sometimes, but it is still fun and worth it in the long run. It is very hard to catch fish on a sunny day. Go if you can when it is overcast or early in the morning or late in the evening. Just after dark can be very productive.

Greg


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

I always take my net with me while fishing, it gives me something to do while I have lines in the water. I have caught good, big mullet around Ft. Pickens and smaller ones in the sound. I throw my net with a very easy technique - basically coil it up in my right hand, hold the lead line in my left and throw crossing my right hand over my left as I throw... it works pretty well but there are a ton of vids on youtube you can try.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Learning to throw a cast net is on my bucket list I guess you could say.
I've heard of two different kinds - braille and bag. What's the difference ? What kind and size would you recommend that somebody start out with ?
I'm going to check out those youtube videos. Thanks.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I taught myself to throw a cast net in my front yard...with videos on YouTube on my phone there is a great one by Jose Wejebe (RIP) on YouTube. Pull it up and start practicing in your yard.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Also I think the bigger the better, I started throwing a big net like a 12 footer and now it's hard for me to throw a small net because I am used to the big one and I overthrow the small ones


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> I taught myself to throw a cast net in my front yard...with videos on YouTube on my phone there is a great one by Jose Wejebe (RIP) on YouTube. Pull it up and start practicing in your yard.


What size and type do you recommend I start out with ? And where would be the best place to get one ? What is a ballpark figure that I should expect to pay ?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

welldoya said:


> Learning to throw a cast net is on my bucket list I guess you could say.
> I've heard of two different kinds - braille and bag. What's the difference ? What kind and size would you recommend that somebody start out with ?
> I'm going to check out those youtube videos. Thanks.


 
The two different types of nets are for two different types of fishing. If you are throwing from a moving boat or a pier then the braile net is what you want. If you are wading then a bag net is what you want. 

Sizes vary between people but if you are just starting then a 8 or 10 foot net would be best in my opinion. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

There is a guy in town...I forget his name I actually think he died recently but his family is still running the business...I think it was around 130 bucks for an 8 footer. I'm sure someone on this forum knows who I'm talking about. I can't recall his name...


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I throw 8 and 10ft. bag and braille nets for mullet on a regular basis...best thing I can say is to practice your technique as much as you can, throw in your yard or driveway if you have the room until you feel comfortable with how you make-up and carry your nets...don't be afraid to throw them into dark holes or around structures when your out in the water, best advice is keep a mask handy if you can for when you do get snagged up...it will happen, when it does just take your time and try not to pull on the net too hard unless you want to shred it...avoid thick grass beds, the weight of your nets won't keep the fish from pushing under them through the grasses...best to hit em coming out of the grasses onto the sand or in light grass and sand mixed bottoms...and stay away from water deeper than 5-7ft., those smaller nets don't sink fast enough and the fish often swim out from under before they get caught in the mesh or pinned to the bottom...other then that just look for jumping mullet or swirls on the surface and throw! If you open up you'll have something in it most likely...oh and as you probably already know its a good workout too  haha, hope that helps some...good luck!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Just remember the more you pay for a net the more often it will get hung on something.  I've cast at places with my Walmart "_Great Value_" net 100 times only to go back to the same spot with my custom made net and get hung up on the first throw.

Wade around in the shallow water (< 1ft) this time of year and you can load up on finger mullet and bull minnows. Over grass beds at night you can get alot of pinfish and some shrimp.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

welldoya said:


> Learning to throw a cast net is on my bucket list I guess you could say.
> I've heard of two different kinds - braille and bag. What's the difference ? What kind and size would you recommend that somebody start out with ?
> I'm going to check out those youtube videos. Thanks.


Braille vs bag nets. Depends on where you will be using it. For piers and bridges, use a braille net. They have lines tied to the lead line and run up, through the inside of the net, and out a ring at the top. This pulls the lead line up, forming a bag with the entire net that traps the fish. Advantage to this is that you can close the net on the fish without letting it sink all the way to the bottom. 

Bag nets have a bit of excess net that hangs past the lead line, forming a permanent bag which traps fish trying to swim out from under it while it's lying on bottom. These nets are made primarily for catching mullet in shallow water, and most especially grass. They don't work so well from elevated positions over deep water.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Bobby Burns is his name google it


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have my nets made by Mr. Daffen Kee who lives in the Perdido area...he had cancer this time last year and I haven't spoken with him recently so I don't know if he's still capable of filling orders, but I swear by his nets! My 8 footers are over 10 years old and no dry rotting or deterioration and very strong...I've put a few holes in em but I always get em un-stuck with a little patience  pm me if you'd like his number, don't want to open advertise just in case, wouldn't want to offend my net maker!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I use a 10ft, 1 1/4 mesh (2.5" stretch) .177 mono and then I have a roe mullet net which is 12 ft, 1 1/2 (3" stretch) mesh, .208 mono. I always go with .177 mono because the .139 is so thin that it will stretch out over time and will tear easy with roe mullet. 

.139 = 14lb mono.
.177 = 21 lb mono.
.208 = 29lb mono.

I would start with a 10ft, 1 1/4 mesh with .177 mono. That is a great net to start with and once you throw a 10ft well step up to a 12ft.


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

I wouldn't pay more than 10$ a foot to have a net made. I've had 2 made at that price and they are quality nets. I throw a 10' and a 12' mullet net both one inch mono mesh. I would say start with the net you want to throw consistantly, so if you see yourself wanting to throw a 12' then buy a 12er. My rational is that why spend the $$ on an 8 or 9ft net only to stash it away when you realize it's not big enough. I Started with a 10' thinking that would satisfy me, I soon stepped up to the 12' and am now happy. Everyone has "their" way of throwing a net. I took bits and pieces from evryone and put together my own way of throwing it. All of these folks are pointing you in the right direction, grab a few beverages of your choice, youtube the videos and spend a few evenings in the yard. The only problem there is that throwing while wading and from a dock/pier can be TOTALLY different. I wouldn't be opposed to catching up with you some time and showing you my technique. Shoot me a P.M. when you get ready.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

On 98 West of Foley is a net company, Brunson's they have a web site as well. They have been in the business forever and can answer any questions you might have. 

Going farther west is another shop, not as large and not specializing in nets, Fisherman's Discount or it may be Captain's Discount.

Good Luck


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. I'm going to watch some youtube videos. 
I would guess I'd mostly be wading. Is it much harder to throw wading than it is from a dock or boat ?
The odds just don't seem very good that a school of mullet would pass by somebody wading. Does that happen often ?
Smarty, I didn't mean to take over your thread. These questions have been on my mind and your thread seemed to be right in line.
My apologies.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

you would be surprised but the fish do get rather close to you when your wadding...you have a lower profile in the water wadding so they don't see you from as far away, you can kinda sneak up on em...also try wadding the edge of deep holes, they will often try to settle to the bottom of the hole rather than run out of it...I have caught my biggest haul in one cast from the boat however, and that was because the speed of the boat allowed us to get on top of a whole school before they broke and scattered...wadding will produce constant catches tho and it is easier to just walk out off the beach most days then to rig up the boat...that being said I am a shorter guy so wadding past my waist is useless, can't get the upper-body twist needed to get the net out much past my spot in the water...oh yeah, and watch out for sting rays and never drag your net across your body until you clear in, catfish barbs suck!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Just to add to j post, if you look on google earth or flash earth you will see that on the bays there is a drop-off where the sand turns to a darker color as you move off-shore. I often have good results thowing blind into the deeper water. If I cannot spot any fish in shallow water I go to the mud line and thow blind. If I don't catch anything I move down the line 15 or 20' and throw again. I have salvaged an otherwise 0 catch into a good day on the water by using this tecnique.

Greg


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Cast Net*

Lots of good info here.

To answer the question about 'catching Pompano in a cast net'.

I have such a cast net. It is 9 feet long and has 3"(6" stretched) meshes. It doesn't have brails or bag. 

It's good for flounder because flounder will roll up and tangle themselves.

It has an 'enclosed' leadline where the leads are inside the line.

Yes; it's legal. 

I prefer to catch my Pompano using a rod and reel with jigs. C2


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

try this link: http://www.calusa.com/

Greg


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cast Nets*

Go over to Foley to Brunson's Net Shop west on Highway 98.

These people are a 3rd generation netmakers and know their business.

Look at their Seamaster line of cast nets. Good nets at reasonable prices.

I am not affiliated with Bronson. I have been dealing with them for many moons; starting with the present owner's Grandfather when the shop was in South Foley. C2


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

The Calusa llink is great for learning how to throw a net. I buy my bag nets from Richard Broxson on Nicholes Lake Rd. in Milton. Tell him Jason Robards sent you, although my name is Greg.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What size mesh should I be looking at for mullet ? I imagine that's what I will target.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

The larger the mesh the quicker the net will fall to the bottom, or the lighter the net can be made for a given size. I throw a ten foot 1 pound per foot radius foot net with 1 1/4 " mesh. The only downside for me with this net is the number of Menhaden that get caught in the gills. Whatever size net you get, don't get frustrated. Begin by practicing in your yard, but you will find it more challenging to throw in the water. The deeper the water, the harder the net is to throw. The more tired you are, the harder it is to open the way you want. I just go out when I can and enjoy being on the water whether I catch any or not, but when you learn to get a good spread of the net, you will catch more fish than you immagined.

Greg


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

One thing no one has mentioned and probably won't be an issue unless you buy a net from walmart or something... cheaper nets have rubber weights instead of lead and don't sink as fast... sucks. I had a GREAT net from a local maker - I think it was a Bobby Burns net, but I was a newbie and cast it on some wicked underwater rocks and shredded a good part of it. I still have parts of it in my garage because of hopes I can someday rehab it. Anyways, as punishment I now have a walmart net (with rubber weights) and I still catch stuff with it but it's much harder. I'd recommend getting a cheap net to start with, learn to throw, if you tear it up thats ok, then later invest in a good net. You can have the old around as a backup or if you go out with a friend who needs a net too. Just my 2 cents... regardless it's a totally different way to fish and can be very enjoyable... you end up being much more of a fish "stalker"


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Welldoya, no problem. Thanks to everyone for all the great responses :thumbsup:
Lots of good info here for sure. Haven't done it yet but soon plan on trying out casting from the beach at night just to see what's running close to shore. I don't believe anyone responded to one question. Is there any problem with casting off of bridges? Used to see a lot of folks doing it but lately not so much. 
Thanks again for all the responses :thumbup:


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

You can throw the net from bridges with no problem. like bob sikes and three mile no problem, it will be posted if not allowed on certain bridges like bayou texar I think it is between the signs so you don't throw on a boat accidently... other than that you will learn to throw different from heights, throw it lighter so it descent open all the way then start to close before hitting the water... I think blind throwing @ the beach would be allot of fun but very little catch especially pompano maybe a pin or two or the 5 inch or smaller size if any.... If you do gettem keep it quiet cause its definitely a secret I have never heard. good luck.. 

practice in the yard, get your kid to roll a ball or something practice on a moving target, mullet never sit still.


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Tips:
If throwing at night: dark shirt, Green net (dip in green dye)
If throwing in daylight: white shirt, white net.
Dont throw the net.......spin it.
When wading, squat down with just your head above water. You can seen them coming. Start your throw as you stand up.
When wading, slide your feet. This will prevent you from stepping on a stingray.
Bobby Burns wife (Cristi) made me a 9' bag net that weighs only 6 lbs (normally 9 lbs). I use it for shallow water and can throw the 30' of line.
Hope this helps
Shipoke


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

grgrobards said:


> I use a 10' bag net and wade in shallows near shore. I Fish for mullet with pretty good success but from time to time will catch Redfish, Black Drum, Sheepshead and Specs, mostly Mullet though. Went last night at Floridatown but only caught Menhadden and Pinfish. Spent all my time cleaning out my net. It gets like that sometimes, but it is still fun and worth it in the long run. It is very hard to catch fish on a sunny day. Go if you can when it is overcast or early in the morning or late in the evening. Just after dark can be very productive.
> 
> Greg


I hope you've thrown back the game fish.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

GulfSteve said:


> I always take my net with me while fishing, it gives me something to do while I have lines in the water. I have caught good, big mullet around Ft. Pickens and smaller ones in the sound. I throw my net with a very easy technique - basically coil it up in my right hand, hold the lead line in my left and throw crossing my right hand over my left as I throw... it works pretty well but there are a ton of vids on youtube you can try.


You're gonna scare shallow water fish.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

GulfSteve said:


> One thing no one has mentioned and probably won't be an issue unless you buy a net from walmart or something... cheaper nets have rubber weights instead of lead and don't sink as fast... sucks. I had a GREAT net from a local maker - I think it was a Bobby Burns net, but I was a newbie and cast it on some wicked underwater rocks and shredded a good part of it. I still have parts of it in my garage because of hopes I can someday rehab it. Anyways, as punishment I now have a walmart net (with rubber weights) and I still catch stuff with it but it's much harder. I'd recommend getting a cheap net to start with, learn to throw, if you tear it up thats ok, then later invest in a good net. You can have the old around as a backup or if you go out with a friend who needs a net too. Just my 2 cents... regardless it's a totally different way to fish and can be very enjoyable... you end up being much more of a fish "stalker"


You can always add weights to the cheap Wal Mart nets. That is usually the problem. They are not heavy enough and do not sink fast enough.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

line or net only keep legal fish


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a great site:

http://www.blackpearlcastnets.com/castnet-throwing.htm

Excellent method of throwing twelve foot net.


----------

